# 3/6 New Orleans Hornets - Toronto Raptors



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Sunday, March 6th, 7:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *
























*(13-45) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Toronto Raptors*
*(24-34)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Toronto Raptors Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Morris Peterson #24 
Rafer Alston #11 
*Frontcourt:*
Jalen Rose #5 
Chris Bosh #4 
Rafael Araujo #55
*Key Subs:*






















Matt Bonner #16 | Donyell Marshall #42 | Lamond Murray #21 




*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<-> Jalen Rose #5*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the fact that we won the last two games and think we can extend the winning streak to three! The Raptors lost their last two games, today against the Grizzlies (Boxscore - Recap) and on March 2nd against the Spurs (Boxscore - Recap )! I really hope we can take this one!

*My prediction:*
Hornets 94
-
Raptors 85


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Hornets almost beat them this time! I hope we can get 3 wins in arow!!
Hornets 97-93 :banana:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Hornets: 97
Raptors: 95


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Hornets 95
Raptors 89


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets 99
Toronto 90


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....98
Raptors.....94


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nice tread here DVMVP, i agree and say the raps will lose but i think Bosh is going to have a huge night he has been in a mini slump during the last 2 games


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors 98
Hornets 92


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors Board Game Thread 

:wave:

:cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> <Center> Casey Jacobson #32


His name is Casey Jacobsen.. :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> His name is Casey Jacobsen.. :biggrin:


Damn, I will never get it...
It took me long to recognize that it is Chris Andersen and not Anderson...

:whoknows:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I fixed it!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Turnovers have been a BIG problem for us lately. We also have been bad at the free throw line. We should win this game though.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, free throw is a good point, we really need to step up at the line, otherwise we loose important points...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i actually dont see us winning it, im expecting big games from both jalen rose and chris bosh.
raps-101
hornets-92


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> i actually dont see us winning it, im expecting big games from both jalen rose and chris bosh.
> raps-101
> hornets-92


I hope we do win it but I also hope Jalen has a big game since he's my favorite player. BUT I still want my Hornets and J.R. Smith to win the game.
Hornets 95
Raptors 91


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

That was a sad game for the Hornets!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

GO Raps!!! Bosh dominating, who is your ***** VROMAN?? KABOSH :biggrin:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Mopete and Jalen are gonna be thumpin on rocks all night before the game so they shots will be off

Bosh will be playin Everquest and his elf will get killed so he'll be mad and ready

Araujo will be doing squats and pull 10 muscles and still play, and have his best game cuz he sucks no matter what

raps11111
your team 0


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> Bosh will be playin Everquest and his elf will get killed so he'll be mad and ready


 :laugh:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn! Our shooting was way down! 

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

95-84 Raptors

_Results of Guess the Score:_
*DwyaneWade4MVP - 20, but DQ'd
DanDickau - 15, but DQ'd
Cam*Ron - 13, but DQ'd
BDizzle - 17, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan - 15, but DQ'd
Jsimo - 15, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight - 11
Tooeasy - 14
jalen5 - 15, DQ'd

WINNER: Turkish Delight

:djparty: *


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Turkish Delight again.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Turkish Delight again.


Well spread it.
:biggrin: 

Hook me up fellas.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Well spread it.
> :biggrin:
> 
> Hook me up fellas.


Nice man, but as you are Raptors fan you predicted for Toronto...all of us predicted for the hornets...
but anyway, keep up good worK!


----------

